# Minions Web 2010 12/18/36/50/72/120 LED Bulb Pre-Ordering has begun!



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes folks, it is that time of year.
We have the LED Pre-order specials in place and ordering is now open.

Get the deal of the year on our 5th generation Ultrabright all weather 110vAC LED bulbs, in every color you could want: wide band UV 375-410 nm, 380nm UV, blacklight purple, blue, green, yellow, orange, red, warm white and cool white.

Pre-ordering will end 5/31/2010.

The per bulb and multi bulb discounts have never been this low.
It is an average 30% per-order discount.

On June 1, we will have a 5% price increase from last years regular pricing in other words prices will be up 35% from pre-order pricing. 

New this year:
1) We have added Ultrabright 18 LED 12v AC/DC MR16 Bipin 50 degree spot light bulbs.
2) Also, on sale now until next Tuesday, is the new 21 LED indoor spot light fixtures that run on 110v wall warts or 12V DC - yes they are dimmable!
These have incorporated mount backets, complete with the wall wart.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

For those who want to know, yes we do group buy orders.

You can combined same tier prices in different colors to meet the price bracket discounts as well.

Pre-order information can be reviewed here:
www.minionsweb.com/osStore/preorder-faqs-i-16.html
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/preorder-faqs-i-16.html

AC LED bulbs can be found here:
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/spots-purpose-spots-c-1_4_43_44_75.html

12V LED Bulbs can be found here:
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/lighting-bulbs-c-1_4_102.html

LED Spot Light Fixtures can be found here:
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/lighting-spot-light-c-1_4_97.html


----------

